# Working in Cyprus



## Foxyminxy (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi My Hubby and I are just starting to look at relocating to Cyprus, probably in the Polis area, Any one got some tips and info on where to look for :
Work/Jobs 
We will look at renting initially so long term rental properties
We are wanting to bring our Cat so has anyone moved with your moggy and whats involved ... (stressed on that fron already!)
Thanks for your help in advance any advice would be great and appreciated


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Foxyminxy said:


> Hi My Hubby and I are just starting to look at relocating to Cyprus, probably in the Polis area, Any one got some tips and info on where to look for :
> Work/Jobs
> We will look at renting initially so long term rental properties
> We are wanting to bring our Cat so has anyone moved with your moggy and whats involved ... (stressed on that fron already!)
> Thanks for your help in advance any advice would be great and appreciated


Why not take a look through the very helpful previous moving threads on the forum? There's lots of knowledge to be gained there but briefly bringing your cat is quite a simple but costly process, jobs will be between very difficult and impossible to find at the moment and there are loads of rental properties available all over the place at lower than ever rates. If you can't exist on your own money think carefully whether you should be moving here at all and always keep enough tucked away so that you can return to the UK if it all goes wrong.

Good luck,

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Pete says, it is almost impossible to find work here in the current economic climate, especially after the events of the last few weeks with the bail out conditions.
Take some time to read the threads on this forum before making your minds up whether to take the risk at this time.
Remember also that if you move here with your cat you also need to factor in the return trip for the cat as well as yourselves if things don't go to plan. 
So you need to have a very good escape pot of money behind you as well as enough to see you through for a considerable time. If you care for your cat you certainly would not want to leave it behind here if you had to return to the UK as there are so many strays that it is very hard to rehome a cat if you can't afford to repatriate it.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

When there were jobs in Cyprus they were concentrated in Nicosia, Limassol and Larnaca with seasonal jobs in the east (Agia Napa). Unemployment here is at an all time high and is set to increase massively since the onset of the economic crisis - I would expect jobs in Polis ( the remotest part of the Republic) would be rarer than hen's teeth. Cyprus never was a destination for those that need to work (with a few rare exeptions) and under the current climate I would think anyone contemplating a move here that needs to work for their living would need to think very carefully before making a decision. I would not bring a cat here (we brought two) and now (having been culturally assimilated) consider my old self to be completely mad to have done so...(but with due respect to pet owners - but at this present time there are food collection centres for the needy - to indulge in air tickets for cats would - to the native eye be seen as an eccentric indulgence),


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

As Veronica says finding job is really hard and who know how many people will loose their jobs in the future. Please have a look at this article:
December jobless rate 14.7 per cent - Cyprus Mail
It's worth to read.
However there are bars, hotels, restaurants that need staff for the high season.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Tanager said:


> As Veronica says finding job is really hard and who know how many people will loose their jobs in the future. Please have a look at this article:
> December jobless rate 14.7 per cent - Cyprus Mail
> It's worth to read.
> However there are bars, hotels, restaurants that need staff for the high season.


As some of the comments indicate, the real rate was worse as people who have been unemployed for over 1 year are not included...and of course the financial meltdown happened after this report.


----------



## Foxyminxy (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone that is really helpful and gives us lots to consider over the next few months, as I said we are only starting to look into this at this stage and so will take your advice and look at the threads etc. Fortunately we won't be reliant on us working it's just to stop me getting bored so to speak :ranger:, Thanks again and I hope you won't mind me picking your brains from time to time. x


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Then may I suggest some volunteer work. Everyone is running around like crazy to make sure there are no kids left without breakfast at schools as numbers shot up almost overnight, provide clothing etc.


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Think very carefully, the grass is not always greener on the other side, Good luck whatever you decide


----------

